# White House weighing a mileage tax



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/03/26...infrastructure.html?__twitter_impression=true
Gas tax
Mileage tax
Out of Uber's 60 cents a mile &#128514;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Now all vehicles will require trackers so they can get your mileage and every other bit of information about you that they can. I see this as a serious security issue and invasion of privacy issue. Mix this with the push for a cashless society and they will always know everything about you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I've often wondered as I drive around these United States how the richest country on Earth has allowed its roads to fall into such a state of disrepair that third world countries like Mexico put it to shame in this respect. 

I recently visited Tijuana and drove on smooth roads. If Tijuana can do it, why can't San Francisco / Los Angeles / San Diego? It must be quite embarrassing.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've often wondered as I drive around these United States how the richest country on Earth has allowed its roads to fall into such a state of disrepair that third world countries like Mexico put it to shame in this respect.
> 
> I recently visited Tijuana and drove on smooth roads. If Tijuana can do it, why can't San Francisco / Los Angeles / San Diego? It must be quite embarrassing.


Because the U.S. gives too much of our money to other countries to fix their roads.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wallae said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/03/26...infrastructure.html?__twitter_impression=true
> Gas tax
> Mileage tax
> Out of Uber's 60 cents a mile &#128514;


I knew there was something
i didnt like about that guy


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

wallae said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/03/26...infrastructure.html?__twitter_impression=true
> Gas tax
> Mileage tax
> Out of Uber's 60 cents a mile &#128514;


This would also ensure that consumers would return to GOV ( federal or state) owned modes of transportation, or local transportation, like taxis etc.

Figures, Uncle Sam has to get his share one way or the other


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

In Portland they spend $400,000,000 a mile to build light rail tracks, then they subsidize each trip by $20, and after that they don’t have money left for roads, so they “need” to raise taxes.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

oh don't worry . .. ol' Joey is gonna make your dreams come true. With all the money he is giving away , it has to come from somewhere. . .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've often wondered as I drive around these United States how the richest country on Earth has allowed its roads to fall into such a state of disrepair that third world countries like Mexico put it to shame in this respect.
> 
> I recently visited Tijuana and drove on smooth roads. If Tijuana can do it, why can't San Francisco / Los Angeles / San Diego? It must be quite embarrassing.


Lawmakers decided Amazon should pay Zero taxes. Cut taxes for billionaires then complain the US is broke.

A mileage tax should only apply to electric cars. Gasoline vehicles already pay a mileage tax.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've often wondered as I drive around these United States how the richest country on Earth has allowed its roads to fall into such a state of disrepair that third world countries like Mexico put it to shame in this respect.
> 
> I recently visited Tijuana and drove on smooth roads. If Tijuana can do it, why can't San Francisco / Los Angeles / San Diego? It must be quite embarrassing.


I drove a lot in Mexico during the early 2000s.

The highways were awesome.

If you weren't careful you could drift up to a 100 miles an hour.

But, those were paid with tolls.

Roads today are built to different standards. There's less corruption (notice I said "less") and more accountability.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Lawmakers decided Amazon should pay Zero taxes. Cut taxes for billionaires then complain the US is broke.
> 
> A mileage tax should only apply to electric cars. Gasoline vehicles already pay a mileage tax.


How would you handle hybrids?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Paladin220 said:


> Because the U.S. gives too much of our money to other countries to fix their roads.


Or to keep drugs away from our junkies and lower illegal immigration.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/97103024


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

observer said:


> Or to keep drugs away from our junkies and lower illegal immigration.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/97103024


to lower legal immigration. . .. .? If I was a individual that immigrated to the united states and went through the process to become a citizen . i would be pissed right now.

Old Joey's just opened the gates to the USA and said come on in. .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> to lower legal immigration. . .. .? If I was a individual that immigrated to the united states and went through the process to become a citizen . i would be pissed right now.
> 
> Old Joey's just opened the gates to the USA and said come on in. .


They won't get it. Donald built 7 miles of new wall to stop them.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

What gets me. . is everyone is taking all this money the gov is giving out. . . where do you think its going to come from. . . :

Taxes


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> What gets me. . is everyone is taking all this money the gov is giving out. . . where do you think its going to come from. . . :
> 
> Taxes


Yes Taxes.

Remember the 2017 cuts for Billionaires that added 2 trillion dollars to the national debt? It's past due time for the rich to pay their fair share.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kilroy4303 said:


> to lower legal immigration. . .. .? If I was a individual that immigrated to the united states and went through the process to become a citizen . i would be pissed right now.
> 
> Old Joey's just opened the gates to the USA and said come on in. .


That's a big IF.

Fact of the matter is, immigrating legally is near impossible.

Not that I'm saying they should come.

Mexico should just forget about everything and legalize drugs.

That would knock out the cartels.

Knock out 30,000 deaths a year in Mexico.

And cut down on illegal immigration.

But, the subject is gas taxes.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Tax tax tax can't they just leave some things alone so we can make a little money. We drive our cars to the ground. Pay for lots of maintenance. Can't they leave us something.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Alantc said:


> Tax tax tax can't they just leave some things alone so we can make a little money. We drive our cars to the ground. Pay for lots of maintenance. Can't they leave us something.


How much are you spending on Tires and Suspension parts after driving over the potholes?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> How much are you spending on Tires and Suspension parts after driving over the poth





KevinJohnson said:


> How much are you spending on Tires and Suspension parts after driving over the potholes?


On my 3rd set of tires in 2half years


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

*Potholes* are holes in the roadway that vary in size and shape. They are *caused* by the expansion and contraction of ground water after the water has entered into the ground under the pavement. When water freezes, it expands. 
Southern states AND MEXICO roads are in considerably better shape.



KevinJohnson said:


> How much are you spending on Tires and Suspension parts after driving over the potholes?


Zero. Pothole avoidance is a skill that most Northern City drivers have acquired. If I run into a field of them where avoidance is impossible I drive at a crawl. Don't care about anybody behind me.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't why some people are just so open to give away their money. I try to pay the least amount of tax legally possible. So much in taxes is used for stupid programs/visions that don't work and for some elected public SERVANT salaries that are well overpaid in my opinion . The dumb residents in my county voted yes on a penny tax increase (the reality is 1%) a few years ago to improve roadways. Well after the local government spent probably hundreds of thousands of dollars putting up signs everywhere "Your penny tax at work" there has been roadwork but all that was done was a shoulder extension on some very busy roads with the shoulder painted green for bicycle lanes which nobody uses because the shoulder/bike lanes are covered in glass/road debris and most people with common sense don't want to get run over on those busy roads. Traffic is still horrible, most people who voted on this didn't bother to read what the actual plan was in detail. In one area all these crosswalks were added (which 80% of people still disregard), a lane removed and there's so many damn lines and random cement medians on the road you can't tell if you are in a lane or not.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> What gets me. . is everyone is taking all this money the gov is giving out. . . where do you think its going to come from. . . :
> 
> Taxes


But ... not from meeeee.
From you.
From 'the other guy'.

Tax him ... he has more than me.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've often wondered as I drive around these United States how the richest country on Earth has allowed its roads to fall into such a state of disrepair that third world countries like Mexico put it to shame in this respect.
> 
> I recently visited Tijuana and drove on smooth roads. If Tijuana can do it, why can't San Francisco / Los Angeles / San Diego? It must be quite embarrassing.


Roads in AZ are up too par. Every city you mentioned is infected with the California virus. We need too sell Cali too the highest bidder


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> Roads in AZ are up too par. Every city you mentioned is infected with the California virus. We need too sell Cali too the highest bidder


I remember traveling through Arizona in the 80s and thinking roads were better than California.

They first started mixing in tire rubber in the asphalt out there back then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/03/26...infrastructure.html?__twitter_impression=true
> Gas tax
> Mileage tax
> Out of Uber's 60 cents a mile &#128514;


THIEVES !



Alantc said:


> Tax tax tax can't they just leave some things alone so we can make a little money. We drive our cars to the ground. Pay for lots of maintenance. Can't they leave us something.


THEY WANT EVERYTHING !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> I remember traveling through Arizona in the 80s and thinking roads were better than California.
> 
> They first started mixing in tire rubber in the asphalt out there back then.


Most roads outside of CA are much much better. When we did Route 66 from Chicago back to LA in 2015 so we spent a lot of time in different states heading to Chicago and I was amazed how well the roads where built from UT/CO/NE/WY/SD/ND/MN/WI and even IL outside of the Chicago area. The same heading out West when Route 66 was merged with modern highways.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rumor has it . They will also change the standard deduction to 7000 instead of trumps 14000.
Get ready for many tax raises . 
There is also a bill to give money to parents monthly .
So yes if you do not have a child you will be paying for somebodies children .
Also you will be paying for free collage . 
Us is turning into north korea . All of our hard earned money never goes into our pockets . 
Why not tax us 90 % get it over with.
Also they are trying to raise fuel gas tax .
Biden equals higher gas tax bullshit .
Biden said he would not raise taxes . Bullshit !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Rumor has it . They will also change the standard deduction to 7000 instead of trumps 14000.
> Get ready for many tax raises .
> There is also a bill to give money to parents monthly .
> So yes if you do not have a child you will be paying for somebodies children .
> ...











@Young Kim sure is a snazzy dresser!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> sure is a snazzy dresser!


spycraft I tells ya


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Now all vehicles will require trackers so they can get your mileage and every other bit of information about you that they can. I see this as a serious security issue and invasion of privacy issue. Mix this with the push for a cashless society and they will always know everything about you.


USA is turning into Russia/China which is expected in the future. If you watch enough sci-fi and futuristic movies, you'll realized every aspect of human activities/life style/movement are monitored. This is the slow irreversible trend. Sci-fi movie is the foreshadowing of what our lives will look.. Skynet and all those amazing gadgets.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> But ... not from meeeee.
> From you.
> From 'the other guy'.
> 
> Tax him ... he has more than me.


once again . .I would love to debate this. . . but unfortunately . . .there is a lot of truth to this statement


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

wait a quick minute, Didn't Befuddled Biden promise no new taxes on average Americans...hahahahaha


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Enjoying the new administration yet ? If not , wait a little longer it's only going to get better and better .


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm waiting to be taxed on my weight, or how much oxygen I consume.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

If all of these great altruistic taxes are for roads, bridges, schools, infrastructure, firefighters, police, etc, which taxes pay for Gender Programs in Pakistan? I don't remember that tax plan.

The reason they keep running out of funds for "roads, schools and infrastructure" is that they keep using taxes raised for those purposes for pet projects that help them get re-elected by special interest groups.

"Most government programs should be a Go-Fund-Me process...prove me wrong"


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

HPRohit said:


> If all of these great altruistic taxes are for roads, bridges, schools, infrastructure, firefighters, police, etc, which taxes pay for Gender Programs in Pakistan? I don't remember that tax plan.
> 
> The reason they keep running out of funds for "roads, schools and infrastructure" is that they keep using taxes raised for those purposes for pet projects that help them get re-elected by special interest groups.
> 
> "Most government programs should be a Go-Fund-Me process...prove me wrong"


Yep
Glad Trump is only paying 700 tax a year.
That I pay more into those than him
I'm an Uber driver so I can afford it
He can't

https://lifebeyondsportmedia.com/a-look-inside-trumps-$100-million
Did he close those loopholes he said he was going to fix?
I forgot


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

wallae said:


> Yep
> Glad Trump is only paying 700 tax a year.
> That I pay more into those than him
> I'm an Uber driver so I can afford it
> ...


With all that help everyone was offering him?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> With all that help everyone was offering him?


BS
They had the house and senate
He could have easily refused to sign the tax cut that included the top 1%


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> BS
> They had the house and senate
> He could have easily refused to sign the tax cut that included the top 1%


The top 1% that gives away more to charity in one week than you will in your lifetime.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The top 1% that gives away more to charity in one week than you will in your lifetime.


Don't care about their self serving monuments to themselves.
The garbage paintings they donate
Foundations are a joke



Valar Dohaeris said:


> The top 1% that gives away more to charity in one week than you will in your lifetime.


And our local female owned woke Subaru dealer
Who had her personal on 200 a week plus commission
The same guy who told me I desperately needed to do the brakes and they tested my antifreeze and it was old.
Other things added to 1800
I went one year and had to do two front brake pads (rear ok)
The antifreeze was one day old
&#129315;
But they donate to the dog rescue&#128514;
How much?
A buck of the 1800 she's trying to steal from me?&#128514;
She doesn't say

Maybe I missed heard him and he said they desperately needed to do the brakes&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

And I'm glad they can deduct those donations&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Tnasty said:


> I'm waiting to be taxed on my weight, or how much oxygen I consume.


CRAP! As an overweight jogger who likes to drive 100 miles to my favorite wooded area to run I'm screwed!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Don't care about their self serving monuments to themselves.
> The garbage paintings they donate
> Foundations are a joke
> 
> ...


Have you been drinking?!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Have you been drinking?!


Yes
I was just in a meeting of the NY Wine Foundation 
We were trying out a Cheval Blanc 1947
It was exquisite

Few individuals or corporations "give away" their money. It is placed in tax-efficient trusts or foundations, with the donor retaining substantial control. Contributions are generally tax deductible or protect wealth from the ravages of death, inheritance or estate duties.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...arity-rich-it-s-self-serving-9927181.html?amp


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

wallae said:


> Few individuals or corporations "give away" their money. It is placed in tax-efficient trusts or foundations, with the donor retaining substantial control. Contributions are generally tax deductible or protect wealth from the ravages of death, inheritance or estate duties.


Like the Clinton Foundation ? Is that the one you meant ?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

wallae said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/03/26...infrastructure.html?__twitter_impression=true
> Gas tax
> Mileage tax
> Out of Uber's 60 cents a mile &#128514;


Even a progressive voter like me says those taxes will never fly. 
Why would they target people that use their vehicles for a living? 
Never Happen!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Yes
> I was just in a meeting of the NY Wine Foundation
> We were trying out a Cheval Blanc 1947
> It was exquisite
> ...


Yah, I don't really care. I'm sure the Jimmy Fund doesn't either when it's getting a check for $2M. Charity is charity, regardless of the intent behind it.

Look, I'm no defender of the ultra-rich. I just don't spend a lot of time obsessing about how they utilize the tax breaks and loopholes on the books.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Yah, I don't really care. I'm sure the Jimmy Fund doesn't either when it's getting a check for $2M. Charity is charity, regardless of the intent behind it.
> 
> Look, I'm no defender of the ultra-rich. I just don't spend a lot of time obsessing about how they utilize the tax breaks and loopholes on the books.


Before retirement I was an airline pilot and way back in that career I met many very wealthy people.
Forbes 400 members and they would ask me to sit while they flew their planes in bad weather. Give them instrument lessons and tips. I would stay at their homes.
1 well known huge family
The single aunt dies leaving 300 million and money goes back
Put 150 in a foundation no tax
All the nieces and nephews get put on the foundation payroll
Foundation gets a jet they ride it
Foundation supports all the pet causes in their Horse farm area
Donate to keep zoning around their farms tightly controlled
Seen it all first hand
Big gas tank on the farm
Filling up all the cars with untaxed farm fuel&#128514;

On a private island (with a bridge and guard keeping you out) Summer only place
Huge 1910 estate with 4 guest houses. 1 with 7 acres goes to a grandkid getting taxed big on the acres as they are direct waterfront and buildable lots.
Donates (tax deductible) to the bird foundation and loses the big tax bill.
And keeps complete privacy as you can't get there.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I have to add here>
Foundation supports all the pet causes in their Horse farm area
Donate to keep zoning around their farms tightly controlled

This is specific to keeping YOU out
(They don't want you're nasty azz there on 2 acres with some crap 2500 sq foot house)&#128514;


Valar Dohaeris said:


> Yah, I don't really care. I'm sure the Jimmy Fund doesn't either when it's getting a check for $2M. Charity is charity, regardless of the intent behind it.
> 
> Look, I'm no defender of the ultra-rich. I just don't spend a lot of time obsessing about how they utilize the tax breaks and loopholes on the books.


Keep it at 20-100 acres per house
That keeps the poors out


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> I have to add here>
> Foundation supports all the pet causes in their Horse farm area
> Donate to keep zoning around their farms tightly controlled
> 
> ...


I'm trying to follow your posts, but your writing style is difficult. I get it, rich people do sh*tty things (so do poor people). Who knew?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I'm trying to follow your posts, but your writing style is difficult. I get it, rich people do sh*tty things (so do poor people). Who knew?


I was planning on hiring Young Kim to ghost write all my posts but rideshare pay is just not keeping up with my cash needs


----------



## heyheywhattayasay (Mar 31, 2021)

dont you already pay this when you fill up your tank and they TAX every gallon?

its the big trucks that ruin roads anyway


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Excise tax and gas taxes don't go to the roads?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Excise tax and gas taxes don't go to the roads?


They supposed to.
Just like the Lottery money is supposed to go to schools (in Cali anyway).
We were told that if we voted in the lottery there would be no need for bonds or taxes to support schools.


----------

